# Adders 2015



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

The adder season starts early with me, I've been out checking sites since mid January.

The snow proves problem but the adders are hard!

Here are a few images of the fun including a bunch emerging today 








































Today broke my february and site record with 8 males in one ball next to the hibernaula


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Can I ask what is the earliest you've seen an adder up here in the north east?

I ask because someone posted a photo of an adder they came across on the 13th February on a Facebook page and someone posted saying they didn't believe it because it was too early.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

feorag said:


> Can I ask what is the earliest you've seen an adder up here in the north east?
> 
> I ask because someone posted a photo of an adder they came across on the 13th February on a Facebook page and someone posted saying they didn't believe it because it was too early.


Earliest at my sites was February 6th.

The one taken on snow was 8th February this year.

The problem is that most people are totally clueless on adders........

On the same score I have a photograph somewhere of a smooth snake on 3 Janaury in the south obviously.

If I see anyone doubting my early images I will give them hell!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's what I told the guy - we had a great warm snap the previous weekend and that would encourage them out, but I didn't think it was too early. When you say "north east" are you in Northumberland, cos on this site Leeds is classed as the north east, but it ain't really to me?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

feorag said:


> That's what I told the guy - we had a great warm snap the previous weekend and that would encourage them out, but I didn't think it was too early. When you say "north east" are you in Northumberland, cos on this site Leeds is classed as the north east, but it ain't really to me?


North york moors near Teesside.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So do you do this for a group like ERICNE or NERAG or just for your own interest?


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow that ice pic is awesome!!

The earliest I've seen any out is Feb 6, that was a couple of years ago. Bit warmer down here though


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

feorag said:


> So do you do this for a group like ERICNE or NERAG or just for your own interest?


Just for my own interests.

As I said I have been studying that site since I was a teenager. Back in the day there was hardly anyone studying adders, Tony Phelps being one of the exceptions.

I dont take anyone other than a couple of close friends to the site


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Really Interesting!

Do you send in your sightings to those organisations though?


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

Very nice indeed. We will (me and the missus) be moving to the NE (Darlo) in the coming months, so will have to have a look around the heather moorland, albeit, hopefully not all of the 544 sq mi :mf_dribble:


----------

